# Suggested makes for JU88 & Lancaster kits



## FowellBox (Oct 30, 2020)

I would like to make 1/72 models of Wittgensteins' JU88 in July 1942 and a 207 Squadron RAF Mk 1 Lancaster from the same period. 
I started another thread on the subject of these aircraft elsewhere on this excellent site.
Can anyone recommend suitable kits to make these aircraft?
Brian


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2020)

Not sure about the Ju88. as 1/72nd is not a scale I normally work in. However, for the Lancaster, I would suggest that the best option would be the current Airfix kit ( not to be confused with their 1980s release, which is still fairly good, or the even earlier, extremely vintage, 1950s kit).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks for the reply and the suggestion. I rather like the JU88 in 1/48 scale but a Lancaster in the same scale would be quite large. Does anyone do a Lancaster in1/48 scale?
Brian


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi Brian. I think the only company making a 1/48 Lancaster right now is Tamiya but I have heard there are inaccuracies with the kit. Google "Tamiya Lancaster reviews" and you should get some useful info. It's also quite pricey I believe.

As for 1/72 Ju88C-6. I know that Hasegawa does one Junkers Ju88C-6 'Nachtjagdgeschwader', Hasegawa 00852 (2007).
Tamiya as well but I think this is a rebox of an Italeri kit: Junkers Ju88 C-6 Heavy Fighter, Tamiya 60777 (2007)

In 1/48, ICM have recently released one which I hear is nice
I have built a G-6 done by Dragon which is pretty nice as well. They did a C-6 also which Revell have reboxed.

So lots to chose from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2020)

Forgot to mention that, if accuracy is important to you, you'll need to be careful with the radar antennae selection as there were a couple of installations that were used. I would need to read more on this before advising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2020)

I agree with Andy re the Tamiya 1/48th scale Lanc.
The kit is nearly fifty years old and, although very good for it's time, it is fairly basic by today's standards, and inaccurate in some areas, although a nice model can still be made "out of the box". As mentioned, it's also quite expensive, for what's on offer, even on the second-hand market, and yes, it's big, with a wingspan in excess of two feet, one of the reasons I haven't built mine yet (although I have started on the corrections needed), as I need to clear an area for display !
A new, accurate, detailed Lanc in 1/48th scale is long overdue.


----------



## FowellBox (Oct 31, 2020)

Ok, many thanks for the advice; I may stick with 1/72.
Brian


----------

